# 2002 1500 Silverado with boss plow



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys,

I need your opinion. There is a guy in SE Wisconsin selling his 2002 1500 silverado with a boss straightblade on it.  This is what the guy has in his listing:

2002 Silverado Z71 LT. Black, heated leather seats, all options including towing package. Includes 2003 Boss Plow in excellent condition, truxedo cover, new tires, battery, brakes, and full tune up. 93,000 miles, ready for winter. $14,500 or offer

I have attached some pics of the truck.

What does it look like to all of you guys. Just want to get your opinions and also some suggestions on what I should specifically look for when I go down and look at it.

Thanks.

Jeremy


----------



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

*2002 1500 with plow*

some more pics.......


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

on the expensive side...
but it looks clean


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

turbo5560;486261 said:


> on the expensive side...
> but it looks clean


I have to agree, clean but a little expensive although that might be normal for your area I don't know


----------



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

*2002 Silverado with Boss plow*

Thanks for the input guys. I also think that this might be a little high. I did email the seller asking if he would separate the plow and truck. I would assume that the mounting would be the same on my current 2000 GMC 1500 as it would be on his 2002 silverado.

This would be my first plow purchase, so is there things in particular that you would suggest I look at?


----------



## abbert55 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Things to look for*

The best way to check price in your area is to go to www.kellybluebook.com and see what a fair price is. Look under private seller to determine resale value (farmer to farmer as it were). On the plow, be sure to LOOK it over really well look for anything bent like the main and sub frames. Also look at the moldbord for bending, major dents or misalignment, measure the cutting edge and ask if this is the original one, this will give you an indication of its past life:salute:
Hope this helps. Al


----------



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. I actually went to kbb.com last night and looked and the private party value for this truck and it's options is $14,215 in my area, so at $14,500, he isn't that far off. I will have to give him a call and see what he says tonight.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

2002 Silverado Z71 LT. Black, heated leather seats, all options including towing package. Includes 2003 Boss Plow in excellent condition, truxedo cover, new tires, battery, brakes, and full tune up. 93,000 miles, ready for winter. $14,500 or offer

That is the same set up I have (ex he has leather and I have a super duty) I don't think I could get that for mine and it is that clean.

Smell the tranny fluid and "or offer" my guess is the plow is 2,500-3 here in my area + the truck.

Good luck
Mike C


----------



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

The guy that thas this truck just lowered the price to $13,000 obo. If I can get this for $12,000, does this sound like a better deal?

Thanks.

Jeremy


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

better... yes.... good deal.. hmmm... possibly. Friend bought one similar and then found out the head was cracked! Watch out!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

12 grand with the plow wouldnt be bad but what u need to do is crank the tbars and have it re alined who cares if the front sits high with out the plow. look for any serious twist to the plow and see if the plow will go stop to stop on the angles. and check the frame on the truck


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

they are asking to much for that truck with that many miles on it. 11 K seems better to me, maybe even 10 grand. have to take it for a drive and also what type of plowing did he do with it..


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

i have to agree with 10K jmo but i think a plow lowers the value of a truck especially on a 1/2 ton you know its worked a hard life.


----------



## Chevyboy (Feb 3, 2008)

It dont sound like a bad deal at all.
I bout one just like that recently in Central WI and it did not come with a plow and that was for 14,000. So if i would have came across it i probably would have got it. I mean im looking at a new Boss straighblade right now and the cost of just the plow is around 4,100 uninstalled


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

Up here I just traded in my 2002 F150 with 96,000 and the dealer gave me $13,500 and I kept the plow. Cheaper is always better, well sometimes, but it sound like a good price. If you can have a mechanic go through it for you before you buy!


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Edmunds.com says the truck in "outstanding" condition wiht the listed optiosn and miles is worth close to $14k private party sale. You figure that plow is worth an easy $1000. 

I do agree that a half ton truck coming with a plow is a potential bad deal though...the 1500 tranny's aren't exactly known for being the longest lasting ones out there...pushing heavy snow and lots of R-D-R-D cycles doesn't help any.

I bought a 2000 3/4 ton Silverado with all the same options and 91k miles in Sept 2006 for $11,400 and added a used 8' Fisher MM1 HD to it myself for another $2500.

If you cna get it for close to $10k, I'd say its very much worth your while to check it out, but make sure to pay alot of attention to the suspension, frame, tranny and motor.


----------



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

The guy said that he only plows his driveway, a few of his neighbors, and a small parking lot of the church he attends. From the pictures, the truck and plow do look like they are in good shape. At $13,000, especially for around here, this looks like a pretty good deal. 

I am having a hard time deciding though. I currently have a 2000 GMC 1500 with the same amount of miles on and pretty much the same options. I know my truck has never had a plow on it and I have been thinking about buying a 7.6ft BOSS poly plow as well. Around here, a new BOSS poly plow is going to run me almost $4500 after intallation. I just need to make the decision on whether I want to get a truck with a plow on already or get one on my current truck.


----------



## Chevyboy (Feb 3, 2008)

I am in the same boat as you. I have a 1999 Chev Silverado 2500. And are looking into a 8' Boss plow. I am located alittle north of you here in Wisconsin and that is what the plows are going for. From all of the trucks that I see for sale around the Oshkosh and Wautoma area. That price for a truck with those options and plow(with everything in good condition) everything that I see is priced right around their!! 
Hope that helps you out!!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

There are so many plow for sale this year it is ridiculous. You can get a year old or less plow for around 2500 to 3000 from all of the brands. I see them everyday on here and on ebay. I would just get a plow for your current truck and put a used plow on it. You know you have not plowed with your truck so you dont have to worry about any wear problems. You dont need to buy a new plow. Save your money and get used. just my opinion


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

93000 miles on a half ton with plow that truck has most likely been rode hard and but away wet. That being said a vehicle with close to 100,000 will start to show it's age. things will need to be replaced soon. I don't think a plow increases value on a truck with that many miles I would consider that a liability. JMO


----------



## Chevyboy (Feb 3, 2008)

I would have to add here in Wisconsin, our snowfall has been unnormally different from other years. We have already passed our other season totals way back in the begining of January. Plows in WISCONSIN are kind of hard to come by right now. At least the ones for a decent $$$xysport


----------



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

Make sure the security system is ok! I know of many including mine that has a security system issue and is a real SOB to and fix (something different on every truck it seems) cost about $400-$600. Also check the ball joints and tie rods cost $500. the fuel tank sending unit is another problem with them $300. If all of these things are good I would say about &10,000-&10,500 with plow. But just my 2 cents.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I would just put a plow on your truck you own now. Why buy a similar truck to what you already have just because it has a blade on the front? If anything like stated before, that should be a reason for caution when looking at trucks.


----------



## abbert55 (Jan 13, 2006)

Take it from an old timer.... stay with the truck you already have. You know it's condition front to back. The other truck is an unknown. Trucks are like girlfriends. You build a relationship as you go. Buying a truck with a plow on it already is like dating a new girl.... so many things to go wrong soon after the second date. Really, just buy a plow and a set of timbrens for your 1/2 ton and you will be happier in the long run. Hope this helps,


Alussmileyflag


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Kollerman;510182 said:


> I am having a hard time deciding though. I currently have a 2000 GMC 1500 with the same amount of miles on and pretty much the same options. I know my truck has never had a plow on it and I have been thinking about buying a 7.6ft BOSS poly plow as well. Around here, a new BOSS poly plow is going to run me almost $4500 after intallation. I just need to make the decision on whether I want to get a truck with a plow on already or get one on my current truck.


Unless you really need a new truck what this boils down to here is you can either buy a new plow for $4500 and hang it on your truck or pay $13,000 for a used plow that happens to have a truck attached to it. True enough, the newer truck looks nice and for all we know its in great shape, never abused and maintained meticulously...but if all you really want is a plow on a half ton Chevy you would be better served by hanging one off the front end of your current truck.

Don't dismiss used plows right off the bat for your 2000 either...you're looking at half the cost of a new plow.


----------



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

I really appreciate all of your input on this guys. It has really helped me out. I was always leaning towards putting a plow on my current truck, but saw a few adds and thought I would ask the experts for their advise. I also thought about trying to find an older, cheaper 3/4 ton truck so I would not have to put a plow on my 1/2 ton. I actually found a truck around my town here in Wisconsin.

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/car/566287421.html

I still think this is a little high in price, but I might go and look at it tomorrow. It really does look good, but I will have to look at the frame to see how it is holding up. I attached some inside pics as well. Let me know what you think.

Thanks.
Jeremy


----------



## 04ram2500hd (Feb 8, 2008)

how much plowing are u going to do that u are spending so much money? if you are only going to plow your drive way and a few others than put a plow on your truck


----------



## billet-boy (Dec 31, 2007)

Any thing that old just looks like a money pit to me, just put a plow on your truck and save your $$$$$$


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Your buying a USED plow on the Used truck !!?? Why don't you find a used plow for your existing truck, save the hassel and you know your own truck..............

It's what I did...........

I had my truck new off the lot and bought a used plow to make sure I was getting in the business with what I needed for what I was doing and now I can adjust if I need too (by going heavier if i need it)

Good luck

If you like that truck at $12,000, but you think it really a $10,000 truck your already spending $2,000.

You can get a 90 day or longer loan on a plow if you need to


----------

